# P2P



## CA50 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi guys i would like to know is discussion on P2P is leagal in this forum. If yes then i will continue with this thread else i will close it. Please comment


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 12, 2009)

CA50 said:


> Hi guys i would like to know is discussion on P2P is leagal in this forum. If yes then i will continue with this thread else i will close it. Please comment


Discussion on P2P technology is not illegal but discussing on various resources which can be found (or where to find) in P2P network is illegal.

And, u can't close this thread, u r not a mod


----------



## CA50 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok then,
I use bittorrent for downloading torrent files. i get very low downloading speed. What  might be the reason?? Any idea??


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 12, 2009)

Speed depends upon seeders and peers.

Less seeders and more peers mean you get low speed

More seeders and less peers you get high speed.

if you want maximum speed ratio should more than or near to one


----------



## CA50 (Nov 12, 2009)

Check this pics there is a red indicator in the bottom, it says that firewall  is blocking but bittorrent is in frewall exception list. Also the port (17736) which bittorrent is using when checked at *www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=17736 says that it is not working. Please help, my download is really very slow. I am in Aircel GPRS


----------



## p_dude (Nov 12, 2009)

CA50 said:


> I am in Aircel GPRS


*images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/3/11/128813023092729026.jpg


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 12, 2009)

Aircel gprs is really slow. how can you except it to fast?


----------



## CA50 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> Aircel gprs is really slow. how can you except it to fast?



I know that, i don`t need super fast but, 10-12 kbps is all what i want. As i m getting that with DAP


----------



## p_dude (Nov 13, 2009)

CA50 said:


> I know that, i don`t need super fast but, 10-12 kbps is all what i want. As i m getting that with DAP


get at least a 256kbps connection else forget about torrents
gprs is not even good enough to browse most modern websites.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 13, 2009)

p_dude said:


> get at least a 256kbps connection else forget about torrents
> gprs is not even good enough to browse most modern websites.



Dont worry abt that i have got patience.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 13, 2009)

ok try this in utorrent

set global connection to 10000
set individual connection also to 10000
upload slot to 1, unchek the option "use additional slot....." below it

it should work


----------



## CA50 (Nov 13, 2009)

How is Shareaza


----------



## p_dude (Nov 14, 2009)

CA50 said:


> Dont worry abt that i have got patience.


then why are you worried so much about the speed ?

let it download whenever it wants to you just wait patiently.....


----------



## CA50 (Nov 14, 2009)

p_dude said:


> then why are you worried so much about the speed ?
> 
> let it download whenever it wants to you just wait patiently.....



I can wait but 0.xx kbps is not acceptable.
Why the uploading speed is more then dwnlding speed


----------

